
Show HN: ThingStore, input arbitrary key-values and calculate with them using jq - fiatjaf
https://github.com/fiatjaf/thing-store
======
fiatjaf
Demo: [https://abstracted-flavor.surge.sh/](https://abstracted-
flavor.surge.sh/)

This is unfinished, but the idea is that you can input arbitrary data
organized in records, create "kinds" that come with default keys and
optionally default values (can be useful if every record of some kind needs
the same formulas, for example) and then do calculations inside or between
records using the powerful jq language.

Please see the README for some animated gifs and more explanation.

